# QRP kit - the PFR-3 backpacking radio set



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Since I've posted on the MFJ-9200 and the You Kits HB-1B, I thought I'd post another backpack radio. The *Portable Field Radio Ver 3 (PFR-3)* QRP radio.

The PFR-3 is sold as a *kit* and now has an improved version (a -3B) - so now uses encoder tuning.... I'm using the -9200 as a comparison as it is my main portable QRP rig.










The *Portable Field Radio Ver 3 or PFR-3. *

The rig was designed by Steve Weber (KD1JV) and the upgraded version is now sold by qrpkits.com. The PFR-3 has *full and complete documentation*, with a very nice schematic, which can be found on line. All documents are in native English. Lots of nice illustrations as well. I cannot stress how important this documentation is for the long-term maintenance of this or any other rig.

I've put the PFR-3 and the -9200 side by side in the photo above to show the size difference - the PFR-3 is nearly 1/3 wider, 20% 'taller and quite a bit 'thicker" than the -9200. The size difference is _not_ all that much once you consider everything.

Both radios have the same_ form factor _- RF out the top via a BNC connector, controls on 'front' - both with an easy to read digital display - the PFR3 using an LED array, the 9200 a backlit LCD display. Audio (phones) and key connect on the 'bottom'.... These traits are considered part of what makes a rig a_* "Trail Friendly"*_ class of portable radio.

Steve Weber is a well known designer of QRP radios, with his ATS series the most sought after by folks who want a good radio that is:
**ultra-compact
**puts out decent power and
**is miserly on batteries.
It is also hard, if not nearly impossible, to obtain one of his kits without considerable effort. I see this as a real sign of the popularity of the radios. More on this in a bit.

The commercial version of the ATS 3 is the LNR Precision_ Mountain Topper._ It can be had from LNR Precision with some patience. The LNR 3 band version (see link below) is most like the ATS 3 and sells for $259. These are sold in 'lots' as this is a low production rate company. The newer, 5 band version sells for $379, with patience...it is or maybe currently sold out. These *are not* kits, but ready to go radios right out of the box.
See Store | LNR Precision Inc for more details of what is currently offered.

A more easily obtained rig is Steve's PFR-3 - Portable Field Radio Ver 3 - now in the _upgraded B model._









(See www.qrpkits.com for current offerings)

This newest version features a rotary encoder instead of the little push buttons seen on the first photo. Cost - $285. This is a *kit,* but all of the SMD devices are already in place. You will need to wind several coils. If this is off-putting, a fellow on-line will sells you the coils pre-wound for a very reasonable price.

I have recently purchased a used PFR-3 and decided to compare it to my MFJ-9200 rig. Hence, the first photo.
The biggest differences between the two is that the PFR-3 boasts space for both an _internal battery and tuner_. Good stuff that, less wires to deal with. Well worth the somewhat larger case size.

The PFR-3 weighs quite a bit more - 1 pound, 10 oz with 8 each NiMH cells installed - without the batteries, it comes in at 1 lb, 2 oz. (18 oz)
The 9200, sans batteries, is 12 oz or with a band module installed, 12.4 oz.
Battery weight is really a wash as both need power to work.

So - 6 oz advantage to the -9200, yes? Not quite, the PFR-3 already has a _built-in tuner_, so for the -9200 we need to at least add the SOTA tuner at 2.7 oz and the difference becomes much smaller - just 3.3 oz. _Trivial._ I would also note the PFR-3 tuner is far more capable than the SOTA tuner.

The PFR-3 is physically larger (about 30%) and _both_ radios have stuff that sticks out - knobs, switches and such. As a side note, the Mt Topper series has very little protruding, but I have seen reports of damage to the switches when care is not exercised. This need for some minimal protection is a consideration for *any* radio used in the field.

Both the -9200 and PFR-3 can put out 5 watts and operate on more than one ham band.

The PFR-3 has 40/30/20 Meters and the -9200 has 6 bands (80-15) - but you have to crack the 9200 case and swap modules to change bands. In cold weather, this become problematic.

I usually only carry the 20 and 30 modules, leaving the 40 meter module in the rig while stored. So, in the real world, another wash. Still, the -9200 does offer more band choices and some limited out of band listening (like WWV and CHU) for your use.

The MFJ-9200 can have internal batteries; there is a connector for such. For example, I have seen operators that have 3 each, 9 volt cells wired in parallel will fit. _ I recommend against doing this_. The PFR-3 and the -9200 both have an external battery power socket.

Please note - The -9200 is rated for 8-14.8VDC, the PFR-3 cautions against using more than 12VDC for the DC supply. This makes battery selection worth a bit more time to ensure voltage limits are respected.

After some experimenting, antennas are a wash in the way I operate, both will work just fine on a 42 foot wire and a counterpoise. YMMV, but this works for me. The -9200 is paired to a Pacific Kits SOTA tuner with good results. This also requires I carry an adapter or BNC to BNC cable to connect the tuner to radio.

The real difference in the rigs in in the _circuits. _ The PFR-3 has a tune-able front end and a much tighter audio filter - it really is CW only. The filtering is nice and solid, no ringing and the CW note seems to pop up out of clear air. Startling, until you get used to this.

The -9200 is CW only for TX but has a switchable audio allowing reception of SSB and the adjacent SW BCB bands. The PFR-3 cannot as it is_ CW only_ and Ham band only. While some of Steve's ATS kits allow switching the B/W for SSB reception, the PFR-3 does not.

So - is there a winner? You have to decide, really - _only you can decide._

The -9200 sells for $229 ready to go on 6 bands. The LNR Mt Topper @$259 is likely the most accessible radio that is not a kit after the -9200. The rest of the radios mentioned are higher cost kits or a long wait time to delivery, at a higher cost or both.

*More to think about:*
If you build the PFR-3 kit, you are already set for tools, tech data and know what parts are inside. You can chose to have a few spares for if/when the rig needs repair. If you view yourself as a 'real ham', then the ability to fix your own gear is likely high on your list of "must haves"....

*Note,* if you are not all that handy with a soldering iron, several folks on line are happy to build any of the listed kits for you - _for a fee_. At least that is an option. Taking in that factor, the LNR Precision rigs come in at a very understandable price point.
The PFR-3 and it's siblings offer 'better' technical specs - but unless you are in an RF dense environment, you _may not _ hear the difference.

The deal maker for me was that the -9200 can copy SSB, allowing me to listen and check into SSB nets - yes, most nets will take CW traffic. CW is also much more power efficient - far better than SSB. The bonus is being able to listen to Shortwave stations.

*Any* of these would make a fine ham radio set for portable (car camping) operation.

For _backpacking_ the MT Topper or ATS series are hard to beat. The middle ground for me is the -9200 - it offers more of what I want for just a tad more weight. The PFR-3 as an all-in-one also makes for a nice field radio- even with being a bit larger.

I was very happy to find my PFR-3 for sale and while there is a bit of a learning curve, it is a fine design. The MFJ - once sorted out, is simple to operate and robust in performance...
As a side note - after writing this piece, I sold off my PFR-3 - only because it didn't fit my operating style. The newer version, with encoder, only lacks variable B/W IMO to be a real sweet rig for the person on the go.

Hope this helps when looking for a portable radio set.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

Given the board's limits on post size, I have to add this :

Actual in-field use:
Now that the PFR-3B is a set with a rotary encoder/tuner it does make tuning around a whole lot easier.

The* PFR-3B *tunes 200 Hz in 'fast' mode and 50 Hz in slow mode. Given that the radio has a claimed audio B/W of 300 Hz (amply demonstrated with even casual use, BTW) the 50 Hz steps is best to avoid tuning past a station that is a bit off of your selected frequency. In other words, as you tune, the operator may select 50 Hz or 200 Hz increments. This is done by pressing the tuning dial is also done on the -9200 and HB-1B.

As a corollary to this narrow B/W, it is important for the PFR-3B builder to correctly tune the DDS and BFO to ensure the desired signal falls in the 'middle' of the passband. Since the kit comes with outstanding documentation, a careful operator should have no problems. RIT is available up to 9.9 KHz offset.
Full band coverage is offered, but anything other than CW is not possible given the narrow B/W.

The *HB-1B* _and_* -9200* share mostly common DNA in the DDS area.
Tuning steps are available at 100 KHz, 1 KHz and 100 Hz. Using the RIT function, tuning may be set to 10 Hz or 100 Hz steps.

For the* HB-1B,* when tuning out of band, a 5 Khz rate is allowed. Given most SW broadcast stations are at 5 KHz increments, this works well.

I've found, given the large number of memories, per band, that setting a memory location at one end of the band, both high and low, then setting another memory to common calling frequencies allows for quickly tuning to a desired station.


----------

